# Sew&Tell House - Jan 2014



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

*Mockingbirds Take On The Sewing House*

Arrived at 5.21AM this place was the first call of the day last week, been seeing posts back and fourth lately, with many names given to the place examples (Robins Nest/The Sewing House/Stitch Back In Time) I decided to add my own considering people cannot stick to one  ....

The place has had items taken from it, which I was well aware of before I even got here slightly hesitant about going considering when items are stolen it ruins it for everyone else and the explore itself, but I was still rather surprised by this, thought it would be in a worse condition, not much has changed other than people have moved stuff, swapped stuff around and set up shots for better angles, which to some annoys people.

I have just shot this as I saw it without being to fancy and show my take on the place and show you how it was when I arrived!
Of course this place has sewing machines but thats everyones interest with this place, yet seen one seen them all so I have tried mixing my shots, to save the same old repetitive - ness, which happens when places become "tourist spots" and dished out to everyone.

*Anyway here is my shots, hopefully not to boring...*




IMGP4151 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP40722 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4082 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4078 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP41277 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4122 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4079 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4131 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4106 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4064 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4045 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4067 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP40911 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP41044 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4101 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4103 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4097 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP40933 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4052 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4041 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr




IMGP4029 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Thanks for looking!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jan 15, 2014)

You've done the place well. Good stuff as always.

I love the crib by the window shot - I've not seen that before, it looks ace!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2014)

The photograph of 'Army Book 211' gives a tantalising hint as to one of the male occupants of this property. From the WW1 era, did it belong to father or husband?


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

I couldnt tell you Dirus, I really couldnt there was a few dates 1936 was one of the dates I remember in the book, wish I knew more about the history or anything, but sadly I dont


----------



## Mars Lander (Jan 15, 2014)

Wonderful location and you've taken ace images of it too, well done.


----------



## skankypants (Jan 15, 2014)

Superb...!


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lovely stuff!
Great to actually view the building, it is nothing like I imagined!
Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 15, 2014)

You,ve done a great job of photographing the contents,thanks for sharing.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

Cheers for the nice feedback everyone!


----------



## perjury saint (Jan 15, 2014)

*Very nicely done!! *


----------



## DJhooker (Jan 15, 2014)

what a surprise! when you see half the roof missing on the 1st pic you tend to think scrolling 'this place is gonna be a right dive' but no!


----------



## smiler (Jan 15, 2014)

Great use of natural light and shade M:B did you sample the pickles? Thanks.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

Smiler - Cheers mate the only room I had issues with was attic which I used a torch for, which is poor to say the least, I dont think the pickles would of agreed with me do you?


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 15, 2014)

Great stuff, so glad to see an external shot. There is a certain sadness to any abandoned building and you have captured it in these pictures.


----------



## cunningplan (Jan 15, 2014)

Fantastic set of photos, like the one of the double ended bed, I have problems with glare but you have proved that sometimes it makes or breaks a photo and this has made it 
Thanks for posting


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 15, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> there was a few dates 1936 was one of the dates I remember in the book



If there were post 1918 dates in that book, then the 'owner' was certainly actively involved in the military during the inter war period. Knowing the location of this place, there is one set of records that just might reveal a name if the relevant years are recorded in the archive. Will contact a local military historian and see what happens.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

Be sure to let me know Dirus would love to know more, so PM if you find out anything!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jan 15, 2014)

Beautiful pics and report


----------



## LittleOz (Jan 15, 2014)

I think these are probably your best shots to date. Thanks for sharing some different views of the place.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks littleoz much appreciated


----------



## Typochick (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow, great lighting and contents pix. I can't stop looking at that little figure in the mirrors. Love!


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2014)

Simply stunning mockingbird. Thank you.


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 16, 2014)

thanks everyone for the comments! its certainly one of my favourites and one place I was pleased for once with my shots


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 16, 2014)

Awesome shots dude, you have every right to be proud of that set! 
Looks a lovely place too! 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## barogerl (Jan 16, 2014)

*Thanks Mockingbird*

Thanks Mockingbird, good range of pictures.I only wishmy sister would let me keep my tricycles indoors instead they languish outside. Not sure if that is actually a crib in one photo looks more like a curved top chest.


----------



## Pilot (Jan 16, 2014)

Lovely, well framed and emotive shots. Thank you


----------



## mockingbird (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks Pilot, it never meant to come out as well as they did, so im rather pleased with this set


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Jan 20, 2014)

barogerl said:


> Not sure if that is actually a crib in one photo looks more like a curved top chest.




Definitely a rocking crib. An inverted 'T' member at each end joined by a single floor level rail support the body of the crib with a couple of screws or dowels providing the suspension point.


----------



## fannyadams (Jan 20, 2014)

This is a stonking report from this iconic place. Love all the pickled stuff going on!  Thanx


----------



## joanne_v (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow, I am super impressed! What a place and your pictures really capture it. I really like the mirror and figurine shot, would look fab as a framed shot in a vintage style room. Can't believe all that gorgeous stuff just sits there untouched and unappreciated for years on end.


----------



## woodland pixie (Jan 21, 2014)

Wonderful!! Love the crib and the bedroom with reflected window. And wow...pickled onions from 1969...? I bet they're amazingly strong, they don't look rotten but could've taken your arm off had you tried to open one


----------



## NakedEye (Jan 22, 2014)

Fabulous report and pics mockingbird you've captured the atmosphere really well...love the hallway pic with the stairs. Cheers for posting


----------



## Kezz44 (Jan 28, 2014)

Love the look of this!  
Thank you!


----------



## MCrosbie (Jan 28, 2014)

sweet set, :0 did you try a pickle or two!


----------

